
Bitcoin finds a way forward - pc2g4d
https://medium.com/@DCGco/bitcoin-scaling-agreement-at-consensus-2017-133521fe9a77
======
davidgerard
This is actually big news: the miners are pushing ahead with 2MB blocks and
SegWit, and damn the developers.

Actual title: "Bitcoin Scaling Agreement at Consensus 2017"

